# Lost teeth on Upper San Juan



## azriverrat (Sep 26, 2013)

Had a great float with my dad on his first river trip. All was great until he realized his Bridge was missing. He believes they were left at Big Stick or Lime Creek. 

If there are any sightings of these teeth that are in tuber ware with a pink lid, shoot me a text.
928-525-6523
Neil


----------



## Flagstaff (Aug 6, 2013)

We can look for it this weekend! Will look for a pink lid!! Ha ha


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Flagstaff (Aug 6, 2013)

We kept our eyes open. But, did not camp at either of these places....did not see them....there were lots of parties out this last weekend, so don't give up hope on those teeth! I did spot a pink plastic bowl on waters edge and paddled to it, but it was not teeth containing. I did find a small white plastic dinosaur that a newbie 9 year old is now coveting.


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## azriverrat (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you Flagstaff for being on the look out. Go to find out, they were floating in an eddy near Lime Creek and turned in to the ranger station. Teeth recovered!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

*!!*

That is such good news! Dental work is so darn expensive.


----------

